# ECWCS Pants for Snowboarding



## PointyStick (Dec 5, 2009)

I am in the market for some new snowboarding pants. For the past few years I have been wearing some Columbia ski pants. On my last trip to the mountain, they have started absorbing water around the knees, thighs and butt.

I am a big boy (6’-4”, 48-50” waist) and can’t seem to find anything in my size from the "traditional "snowboard clothing manufactures (besides Columbia).

I started looking at Military Clothing, specifically the Extended Cold Weather Clothing System (ECWCS). I have found a few sources which are available in my size;


Military Supply House, Gore-Tex or eVENT material
Rothco, HYVAT material
Tru-Spec, DINTEX material

My question is, what are peoples thoughts about using the ECWCS pants for snowboarding? Any option on which of the above I should buy?

Also, if anyone knows of a brand from the "traditional "snowboard clothing manufactures which go to a 48-50" waist, please let me know.


----------



## PointyStick (Dec 5, 2009)

I went ahead and bought the Gore-Tex pants in black from the Military Supply House. Got them with reinforced knees and butt (+$40), cargo pockets (+$20), with shipping total is $254.00.

Once I getting them, I can report back.


----------

